# Looking for large Tupelo chunks



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where I could get some large sizes of Tupelo? Perhaps 8" thick? I have tried Cape Fear and they are currently having problems of some type and 7 oaks however they never answer their emails. In my area I can't find basswood larger than 4" thick and I'm working on a larger project that I cannot laminate certain areas(mainly because I'm terrible at making clean joins.) Thanks for any info.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Jordon
In my area I would try Cooks Woods but I don't know if you want to ship of not.H ere's a link to wood finder.

http://www.woodfinder.com/marketplace.php


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Might quire a few of the ebay sellers. Lots of them do custom orders.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, Jim, I didn't find any Tupelo off that site but golly, what a lot of links for other types of wood! Still searching.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Jordan
I'll take a look in Finewoodwrking and see if there are any ads there.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Jim, it's like finding a needle in a haystack. I have found 4" pieces but that's not quite thick enough. I have to do a large diorama of a guy sitting in a bathtub and don't want a huge laminate line down his face.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jordon
Have checked these guys out.

http://www.duckstore.com/tupelo.htm

http://www.27oaks.com/

http://www.capefeartupelo.com/


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha Jim, you've been busy

27 Oaks referred me to the duck store , the duck store had no active email and out of service phone and cape fear had something weird happen which made them cease production - which is too bad because of I had ordered prior to Christmas, they would've had some.

Good job Sherlock!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

8 qtr bass wood ? http://www.advantagelumber.com/basswood.htm



> ?


? http://lumberjocks.com/topics/3197



> ?


 http://www.superwoodworks.com/Wood/SpecialWoodList.htm

http://www.associatedhardwoods.com/tupelo.html

http://www.slimswoodshed.com/lumber.htm


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

What does 8/4 mean, Jim?
But gooooolleeee, what a huge chunk of basswood eh? Perhaps if I can't find the thick piece of tupelo that I need, I'll opt for basswood which I would've used anyways except I could only ever get it in 4" thick. Thank you for the time your spending on this search.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Jordon

8/4 It means only 2" now that I think of it way to thin. 4/4 = roughly 1" it's kind of give or take measurement before planning. Some of the links I'd sent said they can do special orders . I don't know if that will help or not.
Glad to help my friend.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Jordon, Try these people. I have bought some smaller Tupelo from them. They may be able to help you. They have given me good service.
Robert

http: //www.turningblanks.net/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Jordon

many years ago I bought every single piece of Tupelo they had. From chunks that were 10" x 10" x 24",down to 6" x 6" x 24". Wasnt cheap, rather pricey but I bought it at A & M. Tupelo is my all time favorite wood to carve, no real grain, no hair/fibre, doesnt get brittle, carves like butter, paints well. many of the world master carvers use it over basswood. ...................you'll love it.

http://www.amwoodinc.com/


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I alsofound multiple lsiting for Tupelo when I googled "*Tupelo Carving Wood*"


----------

